# Diascanner gesucht



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem sogenannten Diascanner, damit ein Herr höheren Alters aus meinem Bekanntenkreis seine Erinnerungsstücke digitalisieren kann.
Habe mir schon einige bei Amazon angeschaut, aber die Meinungen gehen dort hinsichtlich der Qualität teilweise weit auseinander.
Gewaltige Preisdifferenzen gibt es dazu auch noch.
Mir geht es um ein gutes Modell, dass evtl. gebraucht gekauft werden soll und nach dem Sichern der Dias wieder bei ebay landen soll.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Geräten?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Gute sind echt teuer, und man muss die Bilder idr auch selber noch nachbearbeiten - wieviele Dias sind es denn, die WIRKLICh wichtig sind? Man kann das auch einen Fotoladen machen lassen, das wird dann auch wirklich gut.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Februar 2011)

Hi, danke für die Reaktion. 
Naja, was heißt wichtig. Das sind alles alte  Familienfotos, die nun, wo der Herr in die grundlegenden Möglichenkeiten eines PCs eingewiesen wurde, gesichert werden sollen.
Mir geht es darum ein gutes Mittelmaß zu finden. Ich möchte halt nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn die Bilder letztendlich unscharf, farblich verfälscht oder grausam ausgeleuchtet aussehen.
Kann ich es also bedenkenlos mit einem 70 € Modell versuchen oder sollte ich lieber gleich zu einem 200-300 € teurem Modell greifen?
Nach dem Sichern wird es eh wieder verkauft.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Also, wenn schon, dann das teurere. Das macht keinen Sinn, sich da (auch was die Bedienbarkeit angeht) eher "Schrott" zu kaufen. Der hier zB scheint o.k zu sein: Plustek Optifilm 7600I SE Filmscanner: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## rebel4life (6. März 2011)

Schlecht ist er sicherlich nicht, hat aber leider nur nen 4er Schlitten was ich auf den ersten Blick gesehen hab, daher würde ich damit einfach zum nächsten Fotoladen gehen (nimm am besten 1 Dia mit, da gibt es unterschiedliche) und anfragen, wieviel das denn kosten würde.

Da bekommst du dann hochwertige Digitalisierungen und die können das auch recht schnell machen - einfach den Schlitten mit gut 30 Dias rein, zack durch und fertig. 

Billiger als ein tauglicher Scanner auf jeden Fall (außer man will die Dias händisch aus dem großen Schlitten immer in den 4er Schlitten packen und wieder einsortieren...).


----------

